# Error: -17895 in Entourage



## canalcasting (Feb 16, 2006)

I have read many thread about this issue and I have tried many things. but I still have this problems.
I have about 14 emails account, some are Pop, some are Imap.
I don't have problems with any of them except one.
Every time I click " Send&receive " all emails download perfectly or are working perfectly except that specific email address. Or any email address with the same domain name.
Now this is where it gets complicated, this only happens when I click " Send&receive " for all emails accounts. I will get this 17895 error message for that one email. If I do click " Send&receive" for that only account, it is working perfectly. 
So what am I doing wrong ?
I have read about moving files from the preferences to the desktop ( which I did) but still did not work, I have also read about creating a new identity ( which I did ) and it did work. But then once I copied all my data from the main identity to the new identity, I got the same problem.
So I am clueless. I really don't know what is wrong. 
I use about 5 emails addresses or account with the same server, under different domain name. Well all those accounts are set up the same way. No differences. But still that specific account gives me that error messages. 
there is no way that is coming from the server. It is coming from Entourage. The only way I can have it work correctly, is setting the account as an IMAP account. But I don't like it, as I like to have my emails send automatically to a specific folders. Anyway.. is anyone having suggestion ?
Thanks for your help..
I look forward to hearing from you...
Steve


----------



## sourcehound (Feb 16, 2006)

Start up Entourage holding down the option key, and when the window appears, choose "advanced rebuild" and wait until it's finished. This can cure many errors like the one you're seeing.



			
				canalcasting said:
			
		

> I have read many thread about this issue and I have tried many things. but I still have this problems.
> I have about 14 emails account, some are Pop, some are Imap.
> I don't have problems with any of them except one.
> Every time I click " Send&receive " all emails download perfectly or are working perfectly except that specific email address. Or any email address with the same domain name.
> ...


----------



## canalcasting (Feb 17, 2006)

I have rebuild the database as you suggested, but I still get this error message.
It is really a pain in the butt.
I thought it was only that specific email but now it is every one I add.
The 13 first account works fine but if i add an other email account, I get this error message as well. I added an other two and now those 3 accounts give me this error message. Of course as i said previously, it is fine if I "Send&receive" individually each account. 
Is there anything else I might try ?
Thanks again for your help
Steven


----------



## ra3ndy (Feb 17, 2006)

error 17895 refelcts a problem with the other end of the connection.  First thing to do is call your ISP (or email host, whichever applies) and find out if the mail servers have changed, or simply verify that your settings are all correct.

Secondly, have your ISP (or email host) check to make sure you aren't under any sort of warnings/ restrictions that get accidentally assigned to email accounts and prevent them from properly authenticating.


----------



## canalcasting (Feb 17, 2006)

Well the settings are correct as I have tried the same account in Apple Mail software and as well created a new identity in Entourage with that one email alone and it did worked. 

Now this is where I believe the Entourage is the problem : it is only when I have the "Send&Receive all" active for all the accounts that I get the error.
I have set up a schedule for that one specific email account to be scheduled every 3 minutes ( on its own ) and it is just working fine. 
But if I select this same account to be in the  "send&receive all" schedule, I get that error message. 

This is what I have :

"Send&Receive all" scheduled every 10 min includes
Email account 1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10+11+12

"Email account 13" scheduled every 3 min.
"Email account 14" scheduled every 5 min.

If I have this setting, all emails account get through without Error message.

If i deleted an account or try to add an other one, then I will have to wait and see if I get this same error. If I get it, then I know I have to schedule the download on its own. If not,then perfect, it will be scheduled with the others one..
All emails account are from the same server for 5 differents domains names. Also I have the mac account. I have called the service provider and it is just set up as the first day I have had it. 

I used to have Entourage X and was having problems with the Smtp relay services. So I decided to upgrade to this version Entourage 2004. And now I am getting this.  I thought at first, it was may be because the database was too big, so I deleted all the attachement I had in all emails.. Which cut down the database size. But it wasn't the problems as nothing changed. 
Then I created a new identity and started with that email account i was having problems with and it was just working fine. Then realized adding more emails account was the problems. I realized i was getting that error message from my main email account, which was just fine in the other identity. 
So with all these, It must be the Program. I have a window computer next to me and tested the email account and it is also working fine. I have spent  5 hours now on testing and creating and moving emails account. 
It is just driving me nuts. 
I have many rules for emails to go straight to a specific folders...
I have realized that few rules was having the same email adress, could it be the mixed up problems ? Well I thought, so i did uncheck all rules and tested the emails account and got the same error message.


Sorry but english is my second language.. 

I might have to re install the program and try again...

this is the first time something like that happens ? or am I the only one ?
I thought may be a virus or something but I knew for sure it wasn't, but still went and downloaded the NAV 10 just in case... but nothing changed.....

thanks for your help and comments...
Steven


----------



## ra3ndy (Feb 17, 2006)

First, you use better english than most people who speak it as a first language.  

Second, you are CERTAINLY NOT the only one with this problem.  The truth is, many users have left Entourage for either Thunderbird, Mail, or Eudora.  Entourage is arguably the least reliable mail client for the Mac (it even has its own support site: The Entourage Help Page) But even that site isn't very helpful.

If you ask me, Entourage isn't built for more than 1-3 mail accounts.  These problems always seem to come up for users with more than 3 accounts.  That's just one Mac user's opinion, though.  I'm sure there are some ex-windows users out there who find Entourage nice and familiar, like Outlook.


----------



## KSky (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey everyone, well, it looks like most of you had this problem YEARS ago, but JUST IN CASE another poor soul like me is having this issue currently, I'd like to let you all know how I fixed it in my case:

After HOURS of troubleshooting, tech support calls with microsoft entourage and tech support for AOL (the email address that started giving this error), I finally solved it on my own.

Basically, as soon as I went into TOOLS --> ACCOUNTS --> double clicked acct getting error --> Account Settings --> under "Sending Mail" I clicked the "advanced sending options" and changed the settings to as you see here in this screen shot

As soon as I did this, voila! Error gone and everything running smoothly again.







Microsoft tech support had previously told me to change the "Override default smtp port: 25" to 587. This did nothing but give me more errors.

As soon as I unchecked that box and put back the "25", clicked send/receive, I never saw the error again.

Hope this helps someone somewhere!

edit: this is in regards to Error: -17895 in Entourage

I'm on Microsoft Office for Mac 2008 - Home & Student Edition.

Running on Mac OSX 10.6.6

edit 2: I have 6 pop accounts and 1 imap account. Been running this many for 5+ years and never had a problem. The IMAP account is an AOL address. And that was the one that started giving the 17895 error. Just FYI!


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi KSky,
Thanks for the update. I hope it'll help the future Entourage users who run to that problem.


----------

